# Gunk in Plantex CSM+B Stock Solution



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

This is what my Plantex CSM+B stock solution looked like when I took it out of the 'fridge this morning to dose it. It is 1 tablespoon of dry fertilizer to 250ml of water.

I thought it might just need a good shake, as something may have settled, but within seconds it all accumulated at the bottom again.

Any ideas what this is? Is it okay to use? Should I make a new solution?  

Like I said I store it in the 'fridge to prevent mold.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Is this regular Plantex CSM+B or does it have the extra iron in it? It looks like some of the granules may not have dissolved when first mixed. 

I use warm water to make up my solution (2tbsp in 500ml) I add the 2 tbsp to about 400ml and shake well. I then pour this into my dosing container. There is almost always some residual in the first container. I then add another 100ml of warm water to the original container and shake well. This allows any of the stuff that settled to the bottom during the first mixing to get dissolved. I then add the 100ml to my dosing container.

I don't know if it would be a good idea to warm the solution with a microwave, but you may be able to stick the rubbermaid conatiner (same thing I use to mix my ferts in) in a pot of warm water on your stove and heat it that way. I think if you try this, you will find that everything mixes up better. I don't keep my Plantex CSM+B in the fridge so I cannot say for sure if the particles will precipatate out of solution when stored cold.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I would use it, I also wouldnt store it in a clear container. I think it degrades the solution. That maybe what you are seeing. How long have you had that solution?


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> I would use it, I also wouldnt store it in a clear container. I think it degrades the solution. That maybe what you are seeing. How long have you had that solution?


2 Weeks.


----------



## David W. A. (Aug 22, 2006)

Try diluting your mix ratio with more water, i.e., provide more water for the solids to dissolve in. You are using the exact type of container I use, and I mix 9 doses for a 120 gal tank in the container, each dose is 100 ml. 

I get a little bit of drop out, but it mixes easily with a single shake.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

> I took it out of the 'fridge this morning


The solubility of salts (all these things we dose are salts) is temperature dependent. As a solution gets colder, less of a salt can disolve in it.
When you initially mixed your solution, you were probably able to get everything disolved and when it cooled, salts precipitated out.


----------

